# [solved]zabbix anyone ? "All-in-one 24x7 monitoring solution

## radulucian

i just fount it, and it seems to be something worth considering for our gentoo servers.

it's called zabbix and you can find it at http://www.zabbix.com

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> What is Zabbix? 
> 
> All-in-one 24x7 monitoring solution without high cost. 
> ...

 

i must say that i am in NO WAY affiliated to that website and product, wich i just discovered tonight, and the reason i am posting this is that i did an:

```
emerge -S zabbix
```

and i got NO RESULTS.

if anyone is already working on an ebuild for this software please let me know or else i think it will be my first project in that area, but it may take a while...Last edited by radulucian on Wed Jun 21, 2006 8:33 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Lajasha

Looks pretty good I'll think I'll try it.

----------

## jtp755

post/search on bugs.gentoo.org and see if anyone will write an ebuild

----------

## radulucian

it seems i got my wish, masked, but it's there, still with some errors, but it works.

i guess i can say [CLOSED] now.

thanks to a great gentoo community

----------

